
A Debugger for Bash in Six Lines of Bash - z1mm32m4n
https://blog.jez.io/bash-debugger/
======
barrystaes
A "hot breakpoint" seems like a nice moniker for this functionality. Because
it feels like hot-dev workflow combined with classic breakpoints.

------
supermanfan
This is a nice article, but note that bash4 has a debugger built-in.

Recent linux distros or those upgraded because of CVEs will have it.

